# Audi Internal Model Codename List – Please Help



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I am looking for the complete list of the internal model codename list of Audi’s road car range, from the past to the present.

If one searches on the internet you can find bits and pieces but not a complete list. 
To define what I mean by internal code, let’s use the Audi A5 as an example.

The A5 range:

Internal Code: B8
Official Code: 8T (8F for the cabriolet)

model codes:

A5 Coupe: AU484
A5 Cabriolet: AU485

Other examples:

Original Q7 = AU716
A3 (8P) = AU350

Does anyone know where to find a complete list of these “AU###” numbers on the internet?


----------

